# I found out why Pau's been sucking...seriously



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> The Los Angeles Lakers are struggling big time…They are down 2-0 to the Mavericks and on the verge of having their threepeat dreams go down in flames…Now I know why… One of their star players has been playing extremely sub-par…We often don’t think athletes personal lives spill over into their work, but it happens just as often as regular folk…Case in point, Lakers Forward Pau Gasol…He’s been playing average at best the last few weeks, and my Lakers source is telling me Pau is in the middle of a bad break up with his girlfriend Silvia Lopez Castro…The Lakers fans have noticed Pau’s lack of energy and hustle…He was booed by the Staples Center crowd for most of the second half last night…My source goes on to say Pau is feeling seriously bad over Silvia dumping him…He’s not acting like himself and his teammates can see it on the court…It’s gotta sting getting dumped Pau, but getting swept will hurt a lot more. -TO



http://www.terezowens.com/paus-playoff-struggles-result-of-girlfriend-breakup/

Max Kellerman mentioned this story too....this is it...this is the ****ing reason...****! :whatever:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

She is pretty hot. Dammit Pau, I could find you tons of hot SoCAL hos to boost your spirits. Hell, half of them can speak Spanish! Go on a revenge ****ing rampage!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

hey ElCap....is that the Vons on PV Blvd they are walking out of?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

i dont think so


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau better stop pauting (see what I did there?) about this and get his **** together.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** bitches, get championships!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

C'mon Pau...you got the whole summer to feel bad about this. For now, take your anger out on the Mavs!


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, thats funny. Good pussy will **** everything up ha ha!


----------



## Venom110 (Apr 3, 2003)

Max K. was right but its even deeper:

Heard it on The Herd... 

LAKERS DRAMA!!! NBA STAR PAU GASOL BLAMES TEAMMATE . . . FOR BREAKING UP HIS RELATIONSHIP!!!

The snitch told MediaTakeOut.com, "Pau thinks that [TEAMMATES] wife was behind it. Sylvia didn't have many friends and he's convinced that [wife] either is behind it, or could have talked Sylvia out of it." And word is that when Pau's TEAMMATE [the husband] tried to talk to Pau about it, the two got into an ARGUMENT - with each saying some very RECKLESS THINGS about each others LADIES.

So now Pau and THIS teammate are no longer speaking to each other. And their ON COURT chemistry is definitely off.

http://cdn.mediatakeout.com/48386/l...mate____for_breaking_up_his_relationship.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Media Takeout is not a reliable source.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Vanessa strikes again..


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

I would trust a crack head before i trust mediatakeout. I say that seriously.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

NBA needs investigation.

Did Mavs pay any money to Pau Gasol's girlfriend? I have similar experience. I can't work.


hundreds of photos
http://www.google.com/search?q=pau+...v&sa=X&ei=NTHETfufMJD6swOJ-_HqAQ&ved=0CDcQsAQ


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

thats a hot little bitch, but more important, Pau probably loved her. I feel for the guy.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Ballscientist said:


> NBA needs investigation.
> 
> Did Mavs pay any money to Pau Gasol's girlfriend? I have similar experience. I can't work.


:50ha:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Media Takeout is not a reliable source.


Neither is TZ. Don't pay attention to this ****.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

James Worthy said:


> I would trust a crack head before i trust mediatakeout. I say that seriously.


Yup.

Not only that, a crackhead who is dishonest.


----------

